# The Witcher-Serie: Buchautor ist begeistert von Geralt-Darsteller Henry Cavill



## PCGH-Redaktion (29. Dezember 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Witcher-Serie: Buchautor ist begeistert von Geralt-Darsteller Henry Cavill*

						Nicht nur bei den Zuschauern und Kritikern findet die Serienadaption von The Witcher Anklang. Auch Andrzej Sapkowski, der Autor der Hexer-Bücher, zeigt sich begeistert von Henry Cavills Interpretation des schwertschwingenden Monsterjägers. Außerdem erklärt er, weshalb sein Einfluss auf die Handlung und das Aussehen Serie nur sehr klein ausfällt.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Witcher-Serie: Buchautor ist begeistert von Geralt-Darsteller Henry Cavill*


----------



## Cook2211 (29. Dezember 2019)

Ich finde Cavill als Geralt auch hervorragend besetzt. Cavill ist für mich ein Grund, warum mir Staffel 1 so gut gefallen hat.
Und wenn ein Autor scheinbar zufrieden mit einer Serienadaption seines Stoffes ist, dann ist doch alles in Butter.


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (29. Dezember 2019)

Ähnliches Thema aber andere Frage(n).
Hat einer die Bücher gelesen?
Wie sind die für sich und in wie weit sind die Spiele bzw. die Serie davon entfernt?


----------



## HardlineAMD (30. Dezember 2019)

Finde die Serie auf jeden Fall unterhaltsamer als GoT. Dazu noch das dumpfe Grummeln "hrmm" von Cavill, 

 Drei Handlungsstränge und nicht 100 wie bei GoT. 
Die restliche Besetzung ist auch gelungen. Vor allem Anya Chalotra als Yennefer sticht positiv hervor. 
Und ja, ich hab seit dem letzten Mal (Januar 2017) gestern The Wild Hunt wieder angefangen zu spielen.


----------



## HisN (30. Dezember 2019)

Mazrim_Taim schrieb:


> Ähnliches Thema aber andere Frage(n).
> Hat einer die Bücher gelesen?
> Wie sind die für sich und in wie weit sind die Spiele bzw. die Serie davon entfernt?



Die Bücher für sich sind sehr lesenswert.
Du entwickelst über die Bücher eine tiefe Beziehung zu Geralt und seine Sichtweise der Dinge. Die Bücher sind gespickt mit wundervollem Humor und die Charactere ziehen Dich in ihren Bann so dass Du mitfühlen kannst was passiert. 

Die Serie ist nah an den Büchern, wenn natürlich auch Adaptionen an die Glotze gemacht wurden.


----------



## Scholdarr (30. Dezember 2019)

Mazrim_Taim schrieb:


> Wie sind die für sich


Fantastisch. Meiner Meinung nach gehören die Witcher Romane mit zum besten, was das Fantasygenre zu bieten hat. Sie bieten lebendige und lebensechte Charaktere, geistreiche und unterhaltsame Dialoge, spannende Geschichten und eine einzigartige slawisch-melancholische Atmosphäre, die trotz ihrer grundsätzlichen Schwere von trockenem Humor und Sarkasmus durchzogen ist.



> und in wie weit sind die Spiele bzw. die Serie davon entfernt?


Ansichtssache... 

Die Videospiele sind quasi Fan Fiction, die lose auf der Welt und den Charakteren beruhen und eigene Geschichten erzählen, die nach den Büchern stattfinden sollen. Während die Spiele die generelle Atmosphäre der Bücher ganz gut einfangen, nehmen sie sich doch teilweise größere Freiheiten bei der Interpretation von Charakteren und anderen Aspekten heraus.

Die Serie ist auf den ersten Blick deutlich näher an den Büchern dran. Oberflächlich erzählt die Serie die Geschichte Bücher nach und ergänzt noch eigene Aspekte. Wenn es ans Eingemachte geht, sehe ich das eher so, dass die Serie nicht ganz verstanden hat, worum es in den Büchern geht bzw. einiges aus den Büchern für eigene Ideen opfert. Außerdem schafft es die Serie meiner Meinung leider nicht, die einzigartige Atmosphäre der Bücher ansprechend auf den Bildschirm zu transportieren. Andere mögen das allerdings anders sehen.


Zum Thema: Cavill mag ein ansprechendes Gesicht für die Rolle haben und auch die nötige Physis mitbringen, aber sein Schauspiel ist imo bestenfalls mittelmäßig. Geralt in den Büchern ist kein stumpfer, griesgrämiger Haudrauf, der außer "Hmm" und "Fuc..." kaum ein Wort raus bringt und sonst die mimische Spannweite eines Holzklotzes hat, ganz im Gegenteil. Da war der polnische Schauspieler aus der alten Serie imho meilenweit besser... Einzig Cavills Spiel mit dem Schwert gefällt mir wirklich gut, da hat er sich echt Mühe gegeben.


----------



## Cook2211 (30. Dezember 2019)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Zum Thema: Cavill mag ein ansprechendes Gesicht für die Rolle haben und auch die nötige Physis mitbringen, aber sein Schauspiel ist imo bestenfalls mittelmäßig. Geralt in den Büchern ist kein stumpfer, griesgrämiger Haudrauf, der außer "Hmm" und "Fuc..." kaum ein Wort raus bringt und sonst die mimische Spannweite eines Holzklotzes hat, ganz im Gegenteil. Da war der polnische Schauspieler aus der alten Serie imho meilenweit besser... Einzig Cavills Spiel mit dem Schwert gefällt mir wirklich gut, da hat er sich echt Mühe gegeben.



Hm. Also wenn derjenige, der den Hexer erschaffen hat, begeistert von Cavill als Hexer ist, dann scheint man wohl die ideale Besetzung gefunden zu haben. Da hat man anscheinend Geralt im Sinne des Autors interpretiert.


----------



## Scholdarr (30. Dezember 2019)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Hm. Also wenn derjenige, der den Hexer erschaffen hat, begeistert von Cavill als Hexer ist, dann scheint man wohl die ideale Besetzung gefunden zu haben. Da hat man anscheinend Geralt im Sinne des Autors interpretiert.


Zumindest hat man eine Besetzung gefunden, die Sapkowski zusagt, das ist richtig. "Ideal" ist allerdings etwas weit gegriffen, da man außer dem alten polnischen Darsteller sonst keinerlei Vergleichsmöglichkeit hat bisher...

Abgesehen davon hat Sapkowski keineswegs die schauspielerische Leistung gelobt, wie das hier im Artikel behauptet wird. Im Originalzitat sagt er schlicht, dass er es sehr gut findet, dass Cavill Geralt sein Gesicht leiht und das auch gerne so bleiben darf. Da kann jetzt jeder reininterpretieren, was immer er/sie mag.


----------



## Cook2211 (30. Dezember 2019)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Zumindest hat man eine Besetzung gefunden, die Sapkowski zusagt, das ist richtig. "Ideal" ist allerdings etwas weit gegriffen, da man außer dem alten polnischen Darsteller sonst keinerlei Vergleichsmöglichkeit hat bisher...



Man braucht keine Vergleichsmöglichkeit, wenn der Erschaffer des Charakters sich in der Art und Weise zufrieden gibt.

Im Original sagt er Folgendes:

“I was more than happy with Henry Cavill’s appearance as The Witcher,” Sapkowski explained via email. “He’s a real professional. Just as Viggo Mortensen gave his face to Aragorn in _The Lord of the Rings _so Henry gave his to Geralt — and it shall be forever so.”

Das ist ein verdammt fettes Lob für Cavill, denn der Autor zeigt sich begeistert vom Auftritt Cavills in der Serie.


----------



## Hoonig (30. Dezember 2019)

pcgameshardware = witcherfanboy !!

Das einzig gute an der Serie ist der Geralt-Darsteller Henry Cavill, ok Ciri ist auch in Ordnung. Alles anderes ist nur noch Mist.


----------



## BabaYaga (30. Dezember 2019)

Hoonig schrieb:


> pcgameshardware = witcherfanboy !!
> 
> Das einzig gute an der Serie ist der Geralt-Darsteller Henry Cavill, ok Ciri ist auch in Ordnung. Alles anderes ist nur noch Mist.



Okay wenn du das so siehst. Also am besten sofort die Dreharbeiten für Staffel 2 abblasen, alles nur Mist den keiner braucht.
IMDb aktuell 8,6/10 bei über 130.000 votes. Wohl alles nur Fanboys


----------



## Scholdarr (30. Dezember 2019)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Man braucht keine Vergleichsmöglichkeit, wenn der Erschaffer des Charakters sich in der Art und Weise zufrieden gibt.



Wer ist "man"? Warst du nicht derjenige, der alles nur als Meinung ansieht?



> Im Original sagt er Folgendes:


Ähm, ich hab den Artikel samt Originalzitat bereits gelesen, danke. Und darauf basiert mein Post zuvor, dem ich nichts hinzuzufügen habe.


----------



## Cook2211 (30. Dezember 2019)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Wer ist "man"?



Ja, wer ist denn wohl "man"?
Nur mal zur Info. Darauf war ich eingegangen:


Scholdarr schrieb:


> Zumindest hat man eine Besetzung gefunden, die Sapkowski zusagt, das ist richtig. "Ideal" ist allerdings etwas weit gegriffen, da man außer dem alten polnischen Darsteller sonst keinerlei Vergleichsmöglichkeit hat bisher...



Dieses „man“ von dir habe ich aufgegriffen, und du fragst mich, wer „man“ ist. Wenn du wissen möchtest, wer „man“ ist, dann stelle dich vor einen Spiegel und richte diese Frage an denjenigen, den du vor dir siehst...



> Warst du nicht derjenige, der alles nur als Meinung ansieht?



Ja, wenn sich irgendein Hobbyzuschauer hier im Forum über eine TV Serie auslässt - also jemand wie du - dann spiegeln die getätigten Aussagen letztlich nur die persönlichen Meinungen, Vorlieben und Geschmäcker des Schreibers wider.



> Ähm, ich hab den Artikel samt Originalzitat bereits gelesen, danke. Und darauf basiert mein Post zuvor, dem ich nichts hinzuzufügen habe.



Ähm, nein, scheinbar hast du das nicht in Gänze, oder du wolltest nur das daraus verstehen, was dir in den Kram passt. Deswegen habe ich die gesamte Aussage zitiert.
Denn dort steht mehr, als das was du geschrieben hast.
Zitat Scholdarr: "Im Originalzitat sagt er schlicht, dass er es sehr gut findet, dass Cavill Geralt sein Gesicht leiht und das auch gerne so bleiben darf."
Einleitung des Autors: "I was *more than happy with Henry Cavill’s appearance* as The Witcher [...]"


----------



## Scholdarr (30. Dezember 2019)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Dieses „man“ von dir habe ich aufgegriffen, und du fragst mich, wer „man“ ist. Wenn du wissen möchtest, wer „man“ ist, dann stelle dich vor einen Spiegel und richte diese Frage an denjenigen, den du vor dir siehst...


Ist ja lustig, dass du mein "man" aufgegriffen hast. Aber welches von beiden? Mein erstes "man" steht für die Verantwortlichen der Serie. Mein zweites "man" steht allgemein für alle.  Aus deinem Satz geht das leider nicht eindeutig hervor, also bitte ich um Aufklärung.



> Ja, wenn sich irgendein Hobbyzuschauer hier im Forum über eine TV Serie auslässt - also jemand wie du - dann spiegeln die getätigten Aussagen letztlich nur die persönlichen Meinungen, Vorlieben und Geschmäcker des Schreibers wider.


Bist du eigentlich wirklich immer auf Streit aus?



> Ähm, nein, scheinbar hast du das nicht in Gänze, oder du wolltest nur das daraus verstehen, was dir in den Kram passt. Deswegen habe ich die gesamte Aussage zitiert.
> Denn dort steht mehr, als das was du geschrieben hast.
> Zitat Scholdarr: "Im Originalzitat sagt er schlicht, dass er es sehr gut findet, dass Cavill Geralt sein Gesicht leiht und das auch gerne so bleiben darf."
> Einleitung des Autors: "I was *more than happy with Henry Cavill’s appearance* as The Witcher [...]"


Da steht kein Wort über die schauspielerische Leistung im Speziellen und darauf bezog sich mein Post. "Appearance" kann alles mögliche bedeuten, im engsten Wortsinn geht es dabei aber um das physische Erscheinungsbild. Im zweiten Satz hat Sapkowski dann nachgelegt, dass Henry das Gesicht von Geralt sei. Ohne genauer bei Sapkowski nachzuhaken, kann da letztlich jeder das reininterpretieren, was er/sie will, aber es ist schon einigermaßen eindeutig, wie das gemeint ist. Außerdem zitierst du mich unvollständig. Mein Post fing mit diesem Satz an: "Zumindest hat man eine Besetzung gefunden, die Sapkowski zusagt, das ist richtig."


----------



## Cook2211 (30. Dezember 2019)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ist ja lustig, dass du mein "man" aufgegriffen hast. Aber welches von beiden? Mein erstes "man" steht für die Verantwortlichen der Serie. Mein zweites "man" steht allgemein für alle.  Aus deinem Satz geht das leider nicht eindeutig hervor, also bitte ich um Aufklärung.



Stellst du dich jetzt wieder mal extra dumm? Es ist vollkommen ersichtlich worauf ich mich in meinem Post beziehe. Also, nein, eine Aufklärung bekommst du nicht. Lies bitte einfach was geschrieben wurde.



> Bist du eigentlich wirklich immer auf Streit aus?



Ich wüste nicht, was der von dir zitierte Satz mit "Streit suchen" zu tun haben soll 



> Da steht kein Wort über die schauspielerische Leistung im Speziellen und darauf bezog sich mein Post. "Appearance" kann alles mögliche bedeuten, im engsten Wortsinn geht es dabei aber um das physische Erscheinungsbild.



Nein, in dem Zusammenhang in dem es steht, kann es nicht alles mögliche heißen, weil der Begriff "Appearance" im Zusammenhang mit einer TV Serie ein gebräuchlicher und häufig verwendeter Ausdruck für "Auftritt" oder "Fernsehauftritt" ist.. 

Nachtrag:

Du schriebst Folgendes:



> Zum Thema: Cavill mag ein ansprechendes Gesicht für die Rolle haben und auch die nötige Physis mitbringen, aber sein Schauspiel ist imo bestenfalls mittelmäßig. Geralt in den Büchern ist kein stumpfer, griesgrämiger Haudrauf, der außer "Hmm" und "Fuc..." kaum ein Wort raus bringt und sonst die mimische Spannweite eines Holzklotzes hat, ganz im Gegenteil. Da war der polnische Schauspieler aus der alten Serie imho meilenweit besser... Einzig Cavills Spiel mit dem Schwert gefällt mir wirklich gut, da hat er sich echt Mühe gegeben.



Der Punkt ist:

Ein Autor, der eine Figur erschafft, hat sehr, sehr konkrete und detaillierte Vorstellungen über diese Figur. Wie sie aussieht, was sie tut, wie sie sich verhält, wie sie redet. In gewisser Weise lebt die Figur im kreativen Geiste eines Autors. Wenn der entsprechende Stoff verfilmt, und die Figur tatsächlich zum Leben erweckt wird, dann kommt es einem Ritterschlag gleich, wenn ein Autor so über die Umsetzung seiner Figur redet, wie Sapkowski es über Cavill als The Witcher tut. Deine Meinung - die dir natürlich zusteht - als Fan  zu diesem Thema in allen Ehren, aber der auf den es ankommt, hat die Darstellung und die Interpretation der Figur "Geralt von Riva" längst für hervorragend befunden. Und das ist unter dem Strich das Entscheidende. Ohne die Bücher überhaupt gelesen haben zu müssen, weiß nun jeder, dass die Darstellung des Hexers in der Serie im Sinne des Autors als absolut gelungen anzusehen ist. Was irgendwelche (vereinzelte) Fans, so sehr sich selber auch als Kenner der Materie hinstellen, dazu zu sagen haben, ist daraus resultierend im Endeffekt vollkommen unerheblich. Denn der größte Kenner der Materie zeigt sich begeistert.


----------



## Tranceport (15. Januar 2020)

Hmm, ich habe mit den Kurzgeschichten begonnen und habe dann in der Mitte von "Schwert der Vorsehung" die Lust verloren, weil es für mich Null fesselnd war. Werden die Romane denn soviel spannender?

Die Videospielserie war wirklich fesselnd. Und Netflix´s Witcher war ok, gut produziert  (optisch passt Cavill wirklich gut dazu), aber Geralt aus meiner Sicht viel zu platt/stereotypisch, wie hier schon angesprochen wurde. Haben es aber trotzdem gern gesehen.


----------

